# Help Terminal bloqué [Opération terminée]



## cawion1 (19 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, 

J'ai des problèmes pour vider ma corbeille, en parcourant des forums je suis allé sur le Terminal qui indique au démarrage : 

Last login: Mon Oct 18 14:06:16 on console
[Opération terminée]

La date de login remonte à hier et je ne peux rien inscrire, comment pourrais-je le débloquer? 

merci!


----------



## OnyX (19 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,

Essaie de taper juste la lettre Q... ou si ça ne fonctionne pas, tape Control-C.


----------



## cawion1 (19 Octobre 2021)

OnyX a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaie de taper juste la lettre Q... ou si ça ne fonctionne pas, tape Control-C.



Merci pour l'astuce, je garde au cas où  J'ai rebooté tout le système donc ça remarche !


----------

